# Rahmengewicht Uzzi VPX 2008



## MarkusP76 (15. November 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig einen nicht aufgebauten Uzzi von 2008 rumstehen und ne Waage?

Wie schwer ist er ohne bzw. mit DHX 5.0 ?

DANKE


----------



## haha (15. November 2009)

ich hatte mal eins in größe s von einem freund auf der waage. es waren knapp 4,6 kilo mit dhx 5.0.. hängt aber auch davon ab, welche feder verbaut ist. die härte weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (16. November 2009)

erst letzte woche an der waage - uzzi vpx gr. m mit dhx5 - 4.7kg


----------



## iRider (16. November 2009)

2006-er VPX, M, Intense Red, DHX5 mit 400-er Stahlfeder, ohne Sattelschnellspanner: 4500 g exakt!


----------



## MarkusP76 (16. November 2009)

Danke!


----------

